# Fox attack; kind of!



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.tennessean.com/apps/pbcs.dll ... 9/81006009

What a DA! -_O-


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

That exact same thing happened to me...but with a turtle.


----------

